# kacbir soru!



## eli-milqo

Hello every one!
actually I have three questions:

1- how can we distinguish between "kitaplari" when it means "his/her books" and when it means "their book"? is it by the context? 

2- about possessive pronouns: I know that "your house= evin" and "his/her house = evi" , but I have noticed that sometimes an "n" is added to the third person pronoun. the question is when does that happen and why?

3- how can we say "that" in turkish? example:
" I'm learning turkish from a book THAT I have in my house"
"I know THAT you are working there"

Cok tessekur ederim!!


----------



## Giga77

First of all the title must be "birkaç soru" instead of "kaçbir soru" 

1-Yes it depends on the context, but you may add "onun" or "onların" prior to noun to make the meaning clear. "Kitapları" may also mean "the books" depending on the context:  "Kitapları ver" - "Give (me) the books"  

2-It happens when the there are noun cases: 
e.g. 
your house: (senin) evin 
 dative case: (senin) evin-e 

 his/her house: (onun) evi 
dative case: (onun) evi-n-e (in this case n is somewhat buffer letter between two vowels but i'm not sure what it is in terms of grammar) The meaning depends on the context, however you can optionally add "senin" or "onun" to clarify the meaning.)

3- The exact equivalent is "ki" but we seldomly use it:  

"Biliyorum ki orada çalışıyorsun." 

 Instead we use:  "Orada çalıştığını biliyorum" 
 In this case "you are working there(orada çalıştığını)" part is the direct object of the sentence and takes the accusative case(-i hali).  

I'm not an expert on Turkish Grammar. So wait for the other users to answer for more detailed explanations. I hope it would help.


----------



## dawar

> Cok tessekur ederim



--> Çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## eli-milqo

Thank you dawar for the correction and the explanation!!


----------



## Volcano

eli-milqo said:


> Hello every one!
> actually I have three questions:
> 
> 1- how can we distinguish between "kitaplari" when it means "his/her books" and when it means "their book"? is it by the context?
> 
> 2- about possessive pronouns: I know that "your house= evin" and "his/her house = evi" , but I have noticed that sometimes an "n" is added to the third person pronoun. the question is when does that happen and why?
> 
> 3- how can we say "that" in turkish? example:
> " I'm learning turkish from a book THAT I have in my house"
> "I know THAT you are working there"
> 
> Cok tessekur ederim!!



*1) (onun) kitapları - his/her books,  (onların) kitapları - their books

2) ev-i >> i is the possessive pronoun, ev-i-n-i, n is combining consonant; the last i is the accusative case

3) I'm learning Turkish from a book THAT I have in my house - Evimdeki kitaptan Türkçe öğreniyorum.

   I know THAT you are working there - Orada çalıştığını biliyorum.*


----------



## eli-milqo

thank you very much for answering... but another question came to my mind and it is as follows:how can we say ( their books) and (their book)? or (their house) and (their houses) ? thank you very much in advance 


P.S : do you know how can the one who started a thread change its title?


----------



## Volcano

eli-milqo said:


> thank you very much for answering... but another question came to my mind and it is as follows:how can we say ( their books) and (their book)? or (their house) and (their houses) ? thank you very much in advance
> 
> 
> P.S : do you know how can the one who started a thread change its title?



*their book - onların kitabı

their house - onların evi

Edit your first post then go advanced, you will see...*


----------



## capricorn00

"kacbir" soru OLMAZ birkaç (several) soru olur !


----------



## eli-milqo

Thank you for clarifying! acctually dawar had clarified this to me but I don't know how to change the title ...especially that my first post in the thread doesn't have the option "edit".
thanks


----------

